# Bruno MD Health & Wellness Products



## Dawn (Jan 24, 2022)

This is a brand that combines science with tradition to offer some of the most innovative and effective prescription grade supplements available. Bruno MD is a family-owned business made up of scientists and doctors with a passion for health and wellness.

Maybe the actual fountain of youth doesn’t exist, but Bruno MD comes pretty close to it, using science to bring out the best of what nature has to offer. If that cannot be found on Italian soil, Bruno MD scours the world to find ingredients that live up to that same standard.

This way everyone can live the MDiterranean way - healthy and able to enjoy everything that life has to offer!

*The Product Line Includes*



*Royal Collagen Peptides ($58.78)*​
These single serve Strawberry Acai packs are a refreshing and delicious way to get the 6-in-1 benefits that strengthens your hair, skin, nails, and bones from the inside out. Mix with water and you have a delicious drink (that keeps you looking and feeling young, too)!
This formula contains ingredients exclusive to Bruno MD products such as Red Orange Complex and Highly Purified Collagen Peptides Complex, which have proven beauty-boosting, youth promoting benefits.
These single serve packs also come in Dragon Fruit and Blood Orange - exotic flavors for every taste bud!







*BlueRex Vision** ($49.98)*​

Let’s face it, WFH is not going anywhere soon, and blue light damage is _real_. Why separate from your favorite devices if you don’t need to? BlueRex is a revolutionary pill that you can take up to two times a day to keep your eyes protected from harmful rays and curb symptoms of CVS (Computer Vision Syndrome).
These softgels are composed of the finest, clinically proven ingredients and will help deter discomfort and enhance your eye strength all day long.




*Riboflam** ($62.98)*​

Immunity is a hot commodity these days- everyone wants it, but not everyone naturally has it. Riboflam is the only 100% vegan dietary supplement formulated with special ingredients that are specifically formulated to promote a strong immune system and support a healthy lifestyle.
These one-of-a-kind pills contain anti-inflammatory ingredients exclusive to Bruno MD: Nucleoflam™, nucleosides Yeast Extract Complex, and Curcumin with Phytosome® Technology.





*CholestQ10** ($53.98)*​

If eating rich, delicious food is the key to your heart, you should be taking extra steps to protect it. CholestQ10 is a dietary supplement designed to support healthy LDL, HDL cholesterol, and triglycerides levels, so you don’t have to cut back on the foods you love.
This vegan supplement is special because it is made with Bruno MD’s very own CoQ10 Phytosomes®, a blend of Coenzyme Q10 and Phytosome® that cannot be found anywhere else. This is an exclusive antioxidant that promotes healthy heart and cardiovascular health, as well as healthy aging and exercise habits.





*Chondrorex ($54.98)*​

You might be always on the move, and love it, but your joints and bones might not love you back. Chondrorex is a specially formulated supplement that is specifically dedicated to reducing pain caused by exercising, while also significantly improving joint mobility and promoting comfort.
Formulated with the most potent ingredients nature has to offer, Chondrorex encourages healthy inflammation and ensures that joint tissues and cartilage stay lubricated and cushioned through whatever activities life may bring you.


----------

